# Badlands pack for sale



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Badlands ox frame pack with bag $300 obo. Also A badlands 2200, $150. Not mine selling for a friend, only used once. I will try and get pics if I can.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Pm sent on the 2200.


----------

